
Why do Python lists let you and= a tuple, when you can't and a tuple? - fanf2
https://lerner.co.il/2019/06/06/why-do-python-lists-let-you-a-tuple-when-you-cant-a-tuple/
======
devbat8712
Just a heads up, HN butchered the title

~~~
scottlawson
It hurts my brain

